#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Leuk initiatief

## _Jasper

Sinds kort hebben we op dit forum ook de zogenaamde FAQ. Hier kun je op eenvoudige wijze kijken naar verschillende onderwerpen die regelmatig de revue passeren.
Misschien is het een idee om ook de onderwerpen van deze postings te vermelden ipv het nummer wat er nu staat.
Misschien is het een beetje dubbel op, de vier categoriën zijn immers weer onderverdeeld, maar volgensmij wordt het er dan nog duidelijker op!



Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## EP Woody

Dat zou opzich wel kunnen, maar wat ik begrepen heb ik onze Admin al heel errug druk met andere dingen, dus ik denk niet dat hij veel tijd heeft om dat te doen.

Maar het zou idd nog best handig kunnen wezen.


Waarom is alles dat goed is toch zo groot ............

Gr. Erwin

----------


## moderator

Lijkt mij idd een heel goed plan!!!!

Zou de initiatiefnemer van dit topic misschien iemand zijn die dit voor zijn rekening wil nemen?

Dat lijt mij nu weer een goed initiatief :Smile: 

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

